# Thinking Of breaking in my own horse



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope, no way, not at all, no, I wouldn't not advisable...

OK, you may have guessed I'm not for it, if you researched flying a plane would you know enough to go fly one?

If you researched taking out an appendix would you be able to do it?

If you researched being a coach, could you then train a gymnastics team?

They may sound like silly questions, but from the information you have given so far the chances of success in training your own horse are about as slim as your chances or successfully completing any of my examples.

Training is so much about being able to read a horse and react before he does, you have to block the wrong thing while he is still thinking about it, and that is something you have to learn, not everyone can do it, it is a skill, otherwise we would all train our own horses. Some people are great trainers, some people are great riders on trained horses, but suck at training.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

^Agreed. I'm almost 20 years old and have never broken in a horse of my own. I do beginner training on the ground with some horses but only recently have started doing that. Even now the thought of breaking my own horse makes me kinda nervous. 

Go find a trainer and apprentice with them for a few years. You will learn a lot about training and reading a horse. When I was your age I found a trainer, and stayed with them every summer learning all I could. In fact I'm STILL with them and hoping to get help when I do take the next step to break my own colt. Basically go work with a trainer for a few years before you decide to go forward with breaking a horse even with help from them. Trust me, it's worth the effort to avoid death or injury to you or the horse.*

*I did have a client who 'researched' horse training and went to train her own horse. She didn't read the horse's body language right and the horse reared up in the long lines, flipped over backwards on her and broke his neck. The woman's still in the hospital recovering and now instead of having a nice colt she has a dead horse. Just an example of how wrong a beginner can make a situation and have it end tragically.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You may succeed. Who am I to tell you you can't? All I can say is that I've had horses for nearly 20 years and even with help from professional trainers, raising and training my own horse has been the hardest thing I have ever done! 

Some people seem to be gifted with training ability. I am most definitely not. 

Basically, it's possible but you would be MUCH better off getting a horse that is already trained. You will enjoy them even more, I promise!

Some famous trainer has a quote...."Horses teach people, then people teach horses." What is means is that a really well trained horse will help you as a beginner to learn what you need to learn. Then, after many of these really good horses teaching YOU, you will be ready to teach a horse something.


----------



## Liligirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Find a trainer and help them break in a few first 

When I wanted to learn to back a horse I found a trainer that would stand beside me while I did it. His help was invaluable. Just having him there tweaking what I was doing telling me to push on or take pressure off was great. The best part was having someone to tell me when I was doing it right, or if I was doing it wrong 

I had a massive advantage though the horse I bought for it was amazing and so easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Green + green = black and blue
Green + untrained = death wish

Not trying to be mean but please take the advice here. We all know first hand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought my gelding as a 2yo, basically unhandled stud colt. I did all the ground work with my gelding and my trainer friend put the first four rides on him. This horse was basically born broke and has never offered to spook, buck, or bolt. After those first four rides, during which he really wasn't taught a whole lot, I was handed the reins with a "Have fun!" This after paying for 30 days (20 hours) of training by my BO and only getting about three of those hours.

Even with my gelding's sweet nature, willing attitude, and intelligence, it has been an uphill battle. I've ridden naughty horses before, as well as retraining my previous gelding from the ground to the saddle, but nothing prepared me for working with a completely green horse. 

Think of it like this. You are trying to teach to read. Someone like the horse you've dealt with may know the alphabet, but get a little stubborn or argumentative at times, but at least you can communicate clearly and concisely with them because you speak the same language and they know what you're trying to communicate. Breaking in an unbroke horse is like trying to teach someone to read who has no idea of the alphabet and doesn't even speak the same language. It's very difficult and can be very frustrating at times when they don't understand what you are trying to teach them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

The horse your dealing with that rears, bolts, and spooks.....have you fixed these problems?


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

No. See if you can ride with some local trainers you admire. Start working first with experienced horses, and as your hands on experience (research doesn't count as actual experience) increases, then start riding greener horses, and work your way through the ranks. Your level of experience (again, ACTUAL experience) plus the experience of the horse should add up to 100%. At this point in your riding, you will learn more and become less frustrated from a well seasoned horse. I think that one of the biggest reasons riders burn out in their late teens is because they decided they knew everything and got a horse that was too much for them, and then got scared and too proud to admit it.

I am 19, and just got my first horse for training that I will be starting from scratch. But I have hands on help if I need it, and I have worked with a good number of green and problem horses, far more than most people my age have had opportunity to handle. That is a great opportunity, but it came to me because I got in with the right people. So instead of focusing on a horse, focus on making connections now. Then, when you have the experience you need, you can move forward and have support and assistance from those you respect.


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

*If* the trainer you are currently working with on a regular basis is supportive of this plan and you can afford for all of your early interactions with the horse in terms of training can be supervised and coached (as in lessons) then perhaps this could work.

This is essentially how I started working with young/untrained horses, although they weren't mine. I was a working student for an older trainer who no longer rode due to back problems. We joked that I was her "body" and she the "brain" as I simply followed instructions. I learned a lot and it was all very safe because I was never left to my own, inexperienced self to deal with typical (or not so typical) situations as they arose.

If you are envisioning trying to do this by yourself, then don't. It is a good way to get hurt and/or ruin a nice young horse.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Dealing with horses that need retraining and training a horse from scratch are two totally different things. Before starting a horse, consider your level of patience and how easily you become bored. I have seen numerous riders get on uneducated horses and treat them the way they would treat a horse that knows better but is misbehaving. The results were not good for either the horse or the rider.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

It is not a matter of having researched but of experience. You can read all you like but it does not teach you the most important thing and that is timing and feel, that comes with experience.

At your age I was breaking in youngsters but it was something that I had been brought up with and I had experienced people with me to correct me. 

Go ahead if you have someone with you who os experienced in breaking youngsters.


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

sarahfromsc said:


> The horse your dealing with that rears, bolts, and spooks.....have you fixed these problems?


I'd like to find this out too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Notanequestrian98 (Apr 25, 2014)

IMHO, I have no doubts that you're able to train a horse to be ridden. Mainly because I was 15 when I broke in my first horse. BUT it really depends on you. 
Are you a patient person? 
Do you get frustrated easily? 
Do you have that natural ability to read body language that every human has but many fail to see it? 
Are you willing to be thrown off a kazillion times (I sure had my fair share!) ?
Are you willing to learn from your horse if you don't have somebody on hand with knowledge about training a horse?

Those are just a few questions you should be asking yourself. With you just being 15, I totally understand why you would like to break in your own horse by yourself. But please don't make the mistake I did.. 
I've had my horse since he was 5 months (I was 10 when we got him) and I didn't realize how big of a decision I was making when I decided to train/break in my horse *while I was only 12 years old.* I didn't know what the heck I was doing for the first year (he was 2 when I started). After that year was done, and he was 3, I started to get the idea. Still didn't understand it fully though. Then that year was done, he turned 4, I took a bad fall off of him and ended up giving up on that horse because I felt like a failure. I didn't mess with him or do anything for a whole year. Then I got another burst of "maybe I should give it one more try," and the first day I got out there, I felt soooo much more mature about it and more knowledgeable (not sure why, I guess because I grew up a little. I was 15) about horses. I got up to learning how to read body language _*on my own.*_ But I got lucky because my whole family is really good at just "knowing" things (hard to explain lol). I had a friend helping me (who had 0 horse experience) train him, and we actually got him pretty far. Then we ended up fighting a lot, so she stopped coming to help me with him. She started leasing her own horse and learning a lot at the barn she went to and acted like she knew more about horses than me, and she said many things about my horse. Like, how he was never gonna be rideable, or anything like that. Which, of course, made me mad. And I wanted to prove her wrong. So I broke in my horse completely (still got a few kinks to work out though) and now my old friend has apologized for what she said about me and my horse. I'm 16 now, and moving on to my second horse with training.

Moral of that story? Don't believe you can do something when you have never tried it before. Don't put too much on yourself and have one accident and decide you're not good enough to break in a horse and never try it again. It is soooo possible to break in a horse, but _*you HAVE to know what in the world you are doing first.*_ I have no doubt in my mind that you can learn from your horse (or experienced trainer, but I learned from my horse) and break him in, because that's what I did. I'm not you, and you're not me, but it's not impossible. You just gotta know what to look for and how to think/act quickly (in a nutshell). 

And yes, I'm so very sure many people are gonna disagree with me, but have at it (


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sabrine12 said:


> do you guys think i should give it the go ahead!?


If you have to even ask, then the answer is a clear NO. 

There's nothing wrong with wanting to learn how to train a youngster under saddle. Go find a trainer near you that you can *internship* with for a few years. Don't try to do it alone, by yourself. You need to think of your safety.


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

I have been riding for 15 years constantly. I have dealt with alllllll types of horses, disciplines, behaviors, etc. I wouldn't even try breaking a horse yet. I don't want to risk ruining a good horse. Try working with a professional horse trainer. Do some hands on with them and then when the professional thinks you're ready then try for yourself.


----------



## Shaz22 (May 28, 2014)

As a person who is often on the receiving end of horses when people have done it wrong I would say think very carefully about it. I don't offer any real criticism because until you've done it, there will always be the romantic idea of breaking in a horse. And that's a hard one to get over, but there are some things to think about. 

My sister bred a horse and then left my mum and I with the baby when she moved on with her life. We were both novices and really shouldn't have had a young horse, but the horse's temperament was amazing and we fluked it through. I didn't break her in myself, I did mouth her, saddle her and sit on her back. She even walked around a bit with me on her back but i sent her off to a very good trainer to lay down those important basics. Because I have had to deal with a lot of horses where people have completely screwed up the basics. 

I ride a lot of different horses, deal with a lot of different behaviors. So it was important to me to have a reliable broke horse and it really was the best thing I ever did. My young horse who is rising 6 is the most reliable and stable horse I have ever ridden. 
I gave her 4 months of riding, just hacking, after she was broken then turned her out for 6 months. Then I hoped on her and it was like she had never been out of work, the basics were that well ingrained. 

Its the most horrible thing, having a horse that no one else can ride. I had one of those for years and he was so badly broken in and made scared he was dangerous but I did love him and he taught me lots. 

As a 15 year old your body has to still build up a lot of strength and mature, then there are a lot of things that need to mature in your brain. This is not opinion but scientifically proven. There was huge debates in New zealand about raising the legal age to drive because 15 year olds lack levels of depth perception, rational thought process and reasoning and it was questionable if they should be allowed to be in control of a car. Horses are different but that's very interesting to think about, that it will be a lot easier in a few years because you know you are going to mature a lot. And I think get more gratification from it when you do mature. 

I'm 22 and just broke in my first horse, a 10 year old arab who had a few people sit on his back and he got a fright and threw them. I had to really lay in the basics of a one rein stop, even then he has a very quick flight response so because of a simple mistake off people falling off he is going to take a long time to get over it. Instead of his being comfortable with people, he is quite nervous. He likes my hands and my seat so he will relax quite a way with me, but he struggles with his owner who isn't so clear and balanced. With mileage this horse is going to be fine as long as his owner can do the right things. 

Don't rush into it, the more time you wait the more experienced you get. And the better the horse you break will be.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Everyone here is giving you very good advice-a 15 year old breaking a horse is a recipe for disaster and I want you to look at it another way.

I know I harp on and on here about slaughter horses but I am discouraged and disgusted by the formerly good and potentially good horses I see in the kill pen not far from me.

Many of these have behavioral problems caused by major mistakes made in their "training" and handling and now no one wants them. I've watch many, many amatuers decide to do it themselves and completely underestimate what they have gotten themselves into.

Once you have made a serious mistake with a horse, they never forget it.

Please do not produce another innocent slaugter horse for the kill pens-it's too easy completely ruin a horse when you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

When I was 13 I somehow convinced my mother to buy me an unhandled rising two year old. I taught her how to lead, lunge, pick up feet, saddle, bridle and eventually I broke her to saddle myself. Before this horse I'd owned two horses, and ridden quite a few others. 

I still don't know whether it was a good idea or not. I was in so over my head. I was really lucky to have such a good tempered, forgiving horse - otherwise I am sure things would have ended badly. The final result was a little patchy. She was good to ride at a walk/trot/canter, in an arena and out, over small jumps and with other horses and alone. On the other hand though I left massive holes in her training, I didn't own a float/trailer so I never taught her to load or travel, which also meant she was not good at competitions or new areas as I'd never taken her out. I'd been trained as primarily a showjumper as a kid, which meant I'd glossed over a lot of the really important dressage/lateral training that would have been super beneficial. All this stuff I recognise 10 years on... but at the time I never would have seen it. And I think that happens to a lot of first time "breaking in owners". 

When I was 17 I got out of horses for a while and sold her to an excellent home that, to my knowledge, still has her. They did dressage and adult riding club with her and I don't think they've had any major problems. 

For you... I wouldn't really recommend it. As I said, I was very lucky with my mare. She has a great temperament, and I had the facilities and time to spend on her. However I wouldn't do it now, not worth the time, money and risk for what is pretty guaranteed to be a sub-par job. The horse I have now I bought as a well broke five year old that I can do what I want with. He probably cost a couple thousand more than an unbroken one... but I would have spent way more I think on time, risk and just upkeep breaking one in on my own. There is still so much more that I can do with him, so much more training if I want, or I can just jump on him and go riding on a paddock. Think about getting a horse like that, something with a solid base that you can go on with. The important things with breaking can be the subtle ones that you don't learn for years. Bring a horse from a foundation level to something really good, and then consider an unbroken one a few years down the track.


----------



## Sabrine12 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone your advice is entirely noted. and the problems with my horse are being dealt with and almost fixed Ive learn to see and feel when he is going to play up and to immediately take action before he does it and thanks to that hes almost as good as ever


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

OP,
for a horse that bolts, rears, bucks, bites... they require training programmes suited to their enviornment. What kind of horse they are, what facilities are available, who is available...

From your above post, this is something that hasn't been mastered yet as the horse isn't fully rehabed. 

Sure you can break in your own horse. Age has nothing to do with it. Experience and a good trainer do.

Experience isn't measured in how many bucks, rears or bolts you've sat, it's how you've over come them.

I know amazing breakers that don't ride very high up in their chosen discipline, because they have no interest in it.

I know amazing riders in higher levels that you couldn't put on a young horse.

SO.

Get a trainer out who KNOWS how to deal with young horses and has a good success rate of breaking in to help you, be consistent and calm.

It can be done.

I bought a three year old stallion with a handful of rides on him.
I had an amazing trainer, however.

The horse is still a wonderful animal and very well trained. 

I doubted myself and was constantly asking if I was capable.

Turned out, with guidance, I was.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Sabrine12 said:


> Thanks everyone your advice is entirely noted. and the problems with my horse are being dealt with and almost fixed Ive learn to see and feel when he is going to play up and to immediately take action before he does it and thanks to that hes almost as good as ever


 How are you dealing with the problems....what are you doing to correct them?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I started a horse from scratch for the first time when I was 14. HOWEVER, I was raised by a professional horse trainer who taught me how to react/handle the most common problems that come up. For 2 years prior to that, he put me on horses that were more and more green so that I could learn. While riding those green horses and while breaking that first one, MY PROFESSIONAL TRAINER WAS THERE EVERY STEP OF THE WAY.

If you've got a good trainer who will be present to give guidance _*every single time*_ you handle this young horse, then go for it. However, if you're thinking about just doing it by yourself on your own time, then the answer is definitely "NO". To just try to figure it all out for yourself would do a great injustice to any young horse you trained.

Do what's best for the _horse_, even if that doesn't coincide with what _you _want. Being able to put aside your own desires/dreams/goals and simply do what is best for the horse is _one _of the signs of a good horseman.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Sabrine12 said:


> .
> i thought if i can deal with a horse like him im capable of breaking in my own and my family friends are beginners and haven't owned a horse before and intend to help them!


 Oh boy...oh boy...oh boy
Do you feel qualified to help your "family friends" become horsemen too? This is a big responsibility. I would strongly suggest the friends learn with a mature well-broke horse. You could help them a lot with a safe horse.

I see this as not a good deal or the friends or the horse.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

im 15 to But the difference between you and me is my dad is a horse trainer and your dad probably isnt....... I have watched my dad and helped my dad train since i was 6  My first horse i broke by myself at age 14 and that horse was mine and only mine  he was 5 and its NOT as easy as you think! My dad and i are breaking my 2nd horse because i had to sell my first on due to moving..... Its definitely harder than you think,..


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

but yes you could possibly do it! I would suggest getting a little bit of help though..


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

I am saying no. I bought my first unbroke horse back in Jan. And I went through a lot of trial and error here and there. But the difference is, I have been raised with horses my whole life, I follow a method strictly, downunder horsemanship. I have people on hand to help me at a moments notice. I work with two trainers, and have a farrier directly up the road from me who can supervise and offer any help I need. And I STILL ended up sending my filly off OUT OF STATE for training. STILL. Why you ask? Because even with having two diff trainers support, I didn't want to have any holes. In fact, there already were holes when I got her. I got her thinking "I can do this myself, I have the trainers, tack, facilities, knowledge, and experience with all sorts of horses from green to fine tuned WP horses." But when it is your horse, and you are responsible and stuck with it if and when you create a hole it is a whole new ball game. You know? Sending my filly to be trained for 6 weeks was the best choice I made. Now I have her home, and there are still moments I have to call up the trainer who had her and ask something. The moral being, I have things laying in my favor much more then you do as far as facilities, trainers, etc. And I still needed help. Sorry if this seems harsh. But NO. Your current horse has issues that may be getting better, but aren't fixed. You do not need a baby.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

A rider should have a secure seat and great timing and knowledge on trained horses before starting a green horse, and then under the tutelage/wise eye of some who has started horses (not just ride well) themselves.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Horse training is like any other ticketed trade, you must serve an apprenticeship first as well as knowing the theory. Find a trainer to work with for a good long while, learn all you can from them. Most decent trainers start out this way.


----------



## PrettyBananas (Apr 27, 2014)

Anything you do to start a horse can really impact them in the future. It takes a lot of work to reverse a bad experience with most horses. Young horses are unpredictable and dangerous if you are inexperienced you can really hurt yourself or the horse. You have to think about if you have the knowledge to give a horse it's first major experience in the working world. I would suggest going to a barn and maybe asking if you can watch or take part in starting a horse with professional supervision. You might get lucky and find someone to help you! 
I don't really think it's a good idea to do, buying an already started green horse is plenty of work already but even that isn't a great idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sabrine12 (Jun 2, 2014)

once i feel that he wants to buck or rear i turn his head to the side disabling him of doing so.. and after turning him in a circle he seems to get the idea. but he does like to test me every now and then.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Since I haven't seen you ride or handle a horse I can't say one way or the other if your up to starting colts yet.
I agree with Bearpony and smrobs, if you have a trainer with you every step of the way, I say go for it. You (or your trainer) will figure out pretty fast whether your in over your head or not.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry but I'm in the No camp, or more accuratly in the "NOT without a trainer there every time you handle the horse" camp.

I'm 28, i've been riding since I was 2 yrs old, I've ridden to a reasonable level competativly, I've ridden difficult horses, I've reschooled problem horses, I've schooled horses for Para riders and my mum has ridden internationaly. I got my first proper youngster 4 years ago, I sent him away for breaking as I didnt feel experianced enough to break him myself, however I was heavily involved in his breaking process under the supervision of a super trainer he was a super super difficult problem horse. A year later I had to rebreak him as he had had several physical issues, again I employed the help of a very experianced trainer who breaks and schools ONLY problem horses.
8 weeks ago I bought an unhandled youngster from Ireland and I've just put his 3rd ride on him off the lunge! He has an amazing temprement but even now i do not have enough experiance to break him all on my own. 
I've had the same trainer as the last one involved but I've done more of it myself and she has been on hand once a week or if we have a problem rather than every day!

So no you are not ready, not without a serious amount of help. If I were you and you realy are serious about breaking youngsters then you need to find a super trainer and work over the summer holidays with them as a working pupil to learn the timing and feel nessecary.


----------



## ShelbyAndAdagio (Jun 9, 2014)

No way. If you haven't been able to work with the horse you ride now enough to get him to stop rearing, spooking, bolting, ect. there's absolutely no way you will be able to train a horse from the ground up. I would not advise it at all.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Honestly, I don't think a bunch of people on the internet can answer that question for you, particularly with so little information about you besides your age.

You haven't said much in regards to your abilities or accomplishments, and whether or not a trainer would be involved with your endeavors...

But, given what we do know... I'd venture to say it probably isn't the best idea.

As an aside, I keep seeing people mentioning their own age and their own accomplishments... That's really irrelevant, in my opinion. A 15 year old could absolutely be more experienced than a 50 year old xD The number of years on this planet alone doesn't mean much...


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Zexious said:


> As an aside, I keep seeing people mentioning their own age and their own accomplishments... That's really irrelevant, in my opinion. A 15 year old could absolutely be more experienced than a 50 year old xD The number of years on this planet alone doesn't mean much...


Age? not nessecarily on its own, but years with horses and accomplisments denote experience. It shows a thourgh grounding in the basics from which you can SAFELY build.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Zexious said:


> Honestly, I don't think a bunch of people on the internet can answer that question for you, particularly with so little information about you besides your age.
> 
> You haven't said much in regards to your abilities or accomplishments, and whether or not a trainer would be involved with your endeavors...
> 
> ...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Zexious said:


> As an aside, I keep seeing people mentioning their own age and their own accomplishments... That's really irrelevant, in my opinion. A 15 year old could absolutely be more experienced than a 50 year old xD The number of years on this planet alone doesn't mean much...


For the most part, that's true, but most of the comments I've seen have been more along the lines of "I'm 50 and have been riding horses for 15 years, but I still am not knowledgeable enough to break one on my own".

IMHO, it is an _exceptionally _rare thing for a 15 year old to have the experience/knowledge necessary to successfully break a horse _alone_ and get them trained well enough to be what I would consider decent.

I'm 30 and have been riding my entire life. I am capable of starting/training my own, even if they are completely unhandled. However, as that relates to the OP, I spent the first 14 years of my life being taught daily by a trainer....who then spent over 2 years working with me daily to prepare me to start my own.....then was there daily as I worked with him until I was past the point of potential danger. I still have the horse and he is anything but what I now consider "well trained". He's broke and completely trustworthy but as far as being "well trained"...he's _not_.

Even now, after having trained all my own for the last 15 years and trained countless horses for other for the last 10 or so, I still frequently have long discussions and ask advice from my "trainer" about what to do in this or that situation. He's been training since the 60's and I'm quite sure I'll have to ride horses until I'm 100 before I learn half of what he knows.


----------



## ChiefFritzGalaxy (Oct 23, 2013)

*A little late..*

I know I may get some bad looks for this reply but…here goes. 
Foreword; I am turning 16 in about 4 months, I have had my baby since I was almost 15
I have never had a professional trainer…my horses that I ride daily right now was slightly green when I bought him and now he is slowly getting better everyday. 

I bought a 3 month old (don't worry, mum came with baby
He is nicknamed Devil Spawn and/or Baby (I'm sure EVERYBODY calls their horse/yearling/baby/weanling something like that eventually…). When I got him he was wormy and very calm. I thought he was calm and quiet just because he was wormy/feeling sick. Now that he is almost a year and a half I realize that thats just Baby/Devil Spawn/Galaxy(<- Official name).

My mom thought it was a good idea for me to bond with a horse, train them, etc… (even though I am a nervous rider, I have SOO MUCH more confidence after a half year of being with an amazing trainer). I have done everything with him from
-halter breaking
-desensitizing to most things (tarps, the inside of a garage and shop, walking on a porch, fly spray, walking through tight spaces, loud noises, cars, honking, etc…)
-basic steps leading up to lunging
-all groundwork (backing up…he is amazing at backing)
-tying (he doesn't move a muscle -unless he's got a fly on him- when tied)
-Trailering. He now loads himself and then waits for me to grab his lead before jumping/hoping/awkwardly doing a yearling think down (he still hasn't figured out that the ground is like 10cm away…he doesnt need to make a big whoohaa about getting out by hoping)

The other day I stuck my english saddle on his back (when I put his first winter blanket on his back it was the first time anything had ever been on him besides a halter, he didn't even flinch. He just stood there and let momma/me play with the latches because it was a little big). 

I have had help from the farrier one day when Galaxy was not respecting him while he was trying to do his feet. about 10 minutes of making sure Galaxy knew and BOOM. He is even more of an angel on the lead. 

He has only kicked me twice (once during the weaning process and once when I the wind blew the fly spray into his old hind wound from when we bought him)



In the end, I think it depends on who you have supporting your decision, if you have access to a trainer for "helpful hints", do you have the time/energy/money, and above all else ARE YOU GOING TO BE COMMITTED TO THIS HORSE FOR THE NEXT 4 PLUS YEARS? I know that somedays I wish I could just jump on my baby's back because I get bored but then I think about how amazing it will feel putting on his first ride when he is 3 or 4 years old. 

In my experiences so far green + green = RAINBOW OF HAPPINESS <3

Perseverance. If you've got it, you will go far. 

Best of luck with your horsey journey <3


----------

